# what are the best it certifications to have?



## soul88fire (Jul 24, 2008)

i'm going to pick my certification classes here soon i was wondering which ones are the best to have and best to start out with...thanks in advance


----------



## krishananda (Jul 26, 2008)

Depends on your preference, 
if u like networking choose Cisco's CC...
if u like microsoft then MCSE
if u like auditing choose CISA
project management -> PMP
etc.

I prefer Cisco and MCSE for now


----------

